# New project questions.



## mjp (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi, I am new to the forum and this is my first post. I am building a home theater in an 11x22 foot room and want to maximize my screen size by putting the speakers behind the screen. I plan on building a false wall to hold an acoustically transparent screen (133" diagonal). I have a pair of Klipsch RF and a Klipsch RC64. One installer suggested building boxes around the speakers. I envisioned just placing them on a stage/platform behind the screen without any enclosure. The false wall would be fully finished and seem like a real front wall with just the screen visible.

I would appreciate any input as to the sonically best solution.

Michael


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack Michael.

Definitely do not build boxes around them. Go with your original plan of the transparent false wall and screen. Building them into boxes will completely change their bass through midrange response from what the designer built into the crossovers to deal with their baffle width.

Bryan


----------



## mjp (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks Bryan,

One question though... Does the whole wall need to be transparent or just the opening with the screen?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Ideally, you'd do the entire wall transparent. This way you also don't get any cavity resonances from the sub. Just build a stud wall with a 'window' in it for the screen and cover the rest with something like GOM cloth.

Bryan


----------



## mjp (Feb 7, 2011)

Sounds like a plan, thank you for your input.

Michael


----------



## mjp (Feb 7, 2011)

One other question. The real front wall is cinderblock. Do I need to (should I) acoustically treat that wall?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes. Something like 2" OC703 - full wall coverage and broadband bass absorption in the front corners is appropriate.


----------



## mjp (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks again,

Michael


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

mjp said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum and this is my first post. I am building a home theater in an 11x22 foot room and want to maximize my screen size by putting the speakers behind the screen. I plan on building a false wall to hold an acoustically transparent screen (133" diagonal). I have a pair of Klipsch RF and a Klipsch RC64. One installer suggested building boxes around the speakers. I envisioned just placing them on a stage/platform behind the screen without any enclosure. The false wall would be fully finished and seem like a real front wall with just the screen visible.
> 
> I would appreciate any input as to the sonically best solution.
> 
> Michael


The other thing you might like to consider..since you're planning on building a screen wall with an AT screen is to make a baffle wall to mount your speakers in..
Baffle walls are used in commercial theatres and will give you the best possible sound reproduction from your speakers.. 

There is a thread on this in the "Home Audio Acoustics" forum..


----------



## mjp (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks professor! I appreciate the info.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

As long as the speakers were designed to be built into a baffle and the sub can also be built into that baffle, and was designed to do so, it can minimize some problems. If the speakers were not designed to be built in, then you're completely changing the baffle size in relation to the baffle step compensation portion of the crossover.

Bryan


----------



## mjp (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for your advice. Will most likely go without a baffle wall. I think the Klipsch speakers would do better unenclosed.


----------



## mjp (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello again,

I need some serious advice. I was just given a somewhat lukewarm green light from my wife to go ahead with my project. Prior to this, I had several AV companies come out to my house and offer proposals on the job. Three came back with equipment lists, one brought back a construction guy to give me an estimate on the building of the front wall, the seat risers and finishing the other walls (they are cinderblock). A fourth company (#4) came out, assessed the situation and then said they have their people take the room measurements then come up with a whole system design. This costs 3,000.00 and I can have the design whether I go with them or not. This plan would include acoustical treatments, screen size, seating distance etc....

Has anyone had experience with This type of offering?

I already have a good idea of what equipment i want and will list it below. What i would like to know is how do i go from an equipment
List to putting the room together. I will most likely have to do a lot of the construction work myself. 

How do i know where to put my speakers with respect to the front wall, how big my riser needs to be etc.

I don't think i want to spend 3,000 of my budget on the "plan".

Room size: (h x w x l) 9 ft x 11ft x 24ft.

Room is light controlled but want to be able to watch "tv" and sports with some light.
Want to have seating for 9 people. (I need a 24" aisle so I have 9 ft wide for seating.

Equipment wish list:
JVC X7 or 9 projector
Anamorphic lens (probably fixed)
Screen Innovations gamma maestro HD AT screen 133" 2.35:1 (I like to sit close in a movie theater)
Anthem mrx 700
Oppo BDP 95 bluray player
Speakers to be determined, but leaning toward Klipsch RF83 fronts, RC64 center and need in wall surrounds that would compliment these. If anyone has strong thoughts about these speakers or using floor standing vs. In wall for the 3 fronts, let me know.
Subwoofer - no clue. Feel free to chime in....

How do i go from here? If i want to operate in diy mode, how do I go about knowing how to treat my room so it sounds right? Do I really need to spend the money with a designer?

Lastly, I have been reading the forums for awhile and really appreciate the professionalism of the participants and everyones willingness to help.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow. Wish I was getting $3k for a design :blink:


----------



## mjp (Feb 7, 2011)

That's what i thought....


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

mjp said:


> How do i go from here? If i want to operate in diy mode, how do I go about knowing how to treat my room so it sounds right? Do I really need to spend the money with a designer?


Short answer..NO!..You will find all the help you need here..There are many experts here with various aspects of experience for setting up a complete home theatre, starting from scratch!..
Just ask for anything you want to know..We all started somewhere!


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Prof. said:


> Short answer..NO!..You will find all the help you need here..There are many experts here with various aspects of experience for setting up a complete home theatre, starting from scratch!..
> Just ask for anything you want to know..We all started somewhere!


Agreed. Unless you have bundles of money, or you are looking for fit and finish that is waaaaay beyond your skill set, I think you should post your plans and look for advice here. That's how most of us got started. It will be less expensive and much, much more satifying to do it yourself. And yes, it can be exceedingly frustrating at times.

Also, the ugly truth is you are opening yourself up to a host of potential problems with dealing with contractors. There are many good/great ones out there, but just as many (if not way more) that will rip you off by cutting corners, doing work without the proper permits, substituting inferior products, or simply disappearing once you've given them the up front fees. Not to mention hiring what amounts to day laborers to do alot of the grunt work who now know you have $10k in home theater equipment in your home.

There may be work that you absolutely have to hire a contractor to do. But, before going that route I'd do alot of research, get some books on framing and wiring techniques, PULL YOUR REQUIRED PERMITS, and don't be afraid to ask plenty of questions. And ask fruiends for help. A 12-pack of choicest hoppy malted beverage will go a long way.

Good luck!

sga2


----------

